# our news



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Hi everyone
WE went to matching panel on tuesday and were matched with our 4 gorgeous children but couldnt post as internet went down. We are delighted although the day was stressful we cant believe we are to have 3 dd's and 1 ds.We are to meet our youngest dd on tues and bring her home the day before her first birthday. We will then have a week at home with her before starting introductions for the older 3. Emotions are high we are so excited and nervous at the same time. Also extremely busy with all the last minute things we need to do.Will keep you all posted.
A very happy and excited w2.


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow w2!!

4 children?? are you mad?  Only kidding you must be delighted.

Congratulations!!

Hope intros go well get plenty of rest in between if thats possible what are their ages?

Dawny
x


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Hi Dawny
Our eldest dd is 6 just
middle dd is 4 
ds is 3 today
yougest dd is 1 day after we bring her home
Missing a lie in already cant imagine when we will next get one but we are very excited. Thanks for the good wishes.
Sarah


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Wow things will move fast now & right before Christmas to, what a wonderful happy household of excited children and new parents it will be in your house this year.

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Congratulations w2,  OMG !!! 4 children that's fantastic news hun. you are very brave    i'm sure it'll be hard work but worth every second   good luck for tuesday hun i hope it's a magical day for you all and i can't wait to hear all about it

pam xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

W2

congrats hun     

so pleased for you - what wonderful news!

ritz


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Sarah,

Congrats to you all  

Look forward to hearing your updates.

Laine


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Congratulations that is great news

Keep us posted, when do intros start?

Nefe
xx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

[fly]congratulations!!! [/fly][/fly]

4 kids!!! im sure they will keep you busy.  seriously though, great news. so pleased for you all

love camly x x x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations W2!!

Wow!  4 children, how fantastic, hard work but fantastic!

So pleased for you and can't wait to hear more.
Love
OT x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh wow, i am so pleased for you, sounds like fun!

Julia x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

wow 4 lovely little peeps all at once  fab 

Enjoy enjoy enjoy 

xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Fantastic news.

PBMx


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Hi 
We started introd to our youngest dd yesterday and it was magical. Cant wait to see her today and spend more time with her.
Sarah


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

W2 - I've just seen your post! Fabulous news! I'm so pleased for you!  

And what lovely ages   (although I think you're right - it's going to be a while before you get another lie in!!   )

Enjoy every minute of introductions!
lots of love
Sarah
xxx


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

W2 

just read your post and we are so so pleased for you all.

cant wait to read your updates.

ShazJohn x


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

Just to say massive congrats getting through panel and good luck with the rest of your intros.  Can't wait to hear more if you get time to post.
emsina x


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Hi everyone
Having great fun getting to know dd3 and extremely tiring have flaked out every night. she is absolutely delightful full of smiles and cheeky giggles.
Sarah


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Congratualtions - hope all goes well.  

We adopted three earlier this year and yes its been really hard work, but so rewarding too.  Ours were 8,6 and 4 when they arrived.  

As for lie ins - forget them and remember there will be disturbed night's too!  Sleep deprivation becomes the norm after a while.  

I look forward to hearing your story as things progress.  

Bop

PS There will be days when you wonder why you have done this and don't think you can go on - they pass.


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS W2

such fantastic news. enjoy every minute of intros. great to hear dd3 already proving to be a delight...

Get lots of sleep - carbs and chocolate help too!!

HHH


----------

